

How $99 and four hours every 2 weeks can provide rocket fuel to an Entrepreneur - gootik
http://terrybeech.com/2012/01/the-startup-diet-how-99-and-four-hours-every-2-weeks-can-fuel-an-entrepreneur/

======
bravura
Fried rice is a really simple preparation, and makes for good leftovers.

Heat a little oil in a wok or frying pan. Pour in a can of peas, carrots, or
some chopped onions. Throw in a bunch of day old rice. (If it's just cooked,
it's too sticky.) Douse with soy sauce. Toss the rice and fry it a bit. Crack
in a bunch of eggs. Toss the rice some more. Maybe throw in some chopped
bacon, or chopped cooked chicken.

This is really simple, and also a tasty one-dish meal that makes for great
leftovers.

[Aside: Last week, I made a batch with 6 cups of brown rice, 6 eggs, and 1 lb
of bacon. My friend came over, and while I napped for a few hours, she
literally ate the entire batch of fried rice. I have no idea how a 120 lb
woman was capable of this, but at least it shows the recipe is tasty!]

~~~
joelhooks
I'd recommend frozen veg over canned. I also make a little "well" in the
middle of the wok for the egg to get it cooked up a bit before mixing with the
rice. Otherwise it can get a bit mushy/gooey.

------
unwind
From the comments, I get that this is about cooking food for human(s) in
batches.

From the title, I thought of the "rocket science nerds" that are often
mentioned here, and guessed that this was about some DIY approach to producing
small quantities of actual rocket fuel at home. That fuel would then be pooled
in order to help with rocket engine testing and development.

That felt cool, but I guess not, then. :)

~~~
Dylan16807
I was expecting some kind of food/drink but I definitely didn't expect normal
food but done in a time-saving way. 'Rocket' fuel strongly implies it's giving
an exceptional energy boost.

------
thejteam
A recommended read would be "Artisan Bread in 5 Minutes a Day". Describes how
to make no-knead homemade bread in only about 5 minutes of active work a day.
Rising is done in the fridge overnight. Take a portion out of the fridge in
the morning and bake it while prepping for the day. Nothing beats the smell
and taste of home-made bread. The only downside it that it is so superior to
supermarket bread that I can't eat supermarket bread anymore, even as toast.

~~~
gnubardt
The Times has a great recipe as well:
<http://www.nytimes.com/2006/11/08/dining/081mrex.html>

It's super easy (don't even bother with the cheese cloth stuff, just dump it
into a pot and bake it) and hard to mess up. And most importantly, delicious!

------
jakejake
Thumbs up for figuring out how to eat healthy on a budget, but thumbs down for
cooking all the food at the same time and eating frozen leftovers for 2 weeks.

~~~
peteretep
I dunno man. I spend a Sunday a month just cooking a shit-ton of food and
freezing it. Fish curry, chicken soup, chili, beef burgers... It is such a
damn relief to come home after a long day and just have healthy, tasty food
ready to go after 5 minutes of zapping it.

~~~
jakejake
I hear ya, I'm sure it's good. For me I just think it would zap some of the
joy out of cooking and eating. It's hard to beat freshly prepared food.
Although to be honest I do eat a bit of Trader Joe's pre-prepared meals.

------
nitrogen
OT note to ballard: you might want to figure out how your account got algo-
killed between 235 and 238 days ago.

 _ballard 19 minutes ago | link [dead]

Michelin-rated food is rife with cream, salt, carbs and worse for the pleasure
of frittering away $4,230[1] while simultaneously contributing to chronic
heart disease, diabetes and adipose tissue. Make your own food, skip an early
grave and save some runway (and avoid giving away more equity) in the process.

[1] conservatively, say $30 with tip for a $$ place [$-$$$$] _ 3 times a week
* 47 weeks per year. _

------
angkec
Site down for me. Anyone has a cache link?

~~~
andrew_k
Here is what I managed to extract from Bing's cache (cached page didn't load
for me either, so I copied source, and removed css/javascripts from it)

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1229269/page.html>

More readable version via Readability: <http://rdd.me/eblpiyaf>

------
pasbesoin
I'll just note that there have been several past, rather active HN threads on
this topic, for those interested in having a look.

I'll toss in my quick and nutritious suggestion: Microwave a sweet potato.
Don't forget to poke it a few times with a knife to vent steam pressure. Slice
in half and top with a little brown sugar and cinnamon, or whatever else
strikes your fancy (e.g. maple syrup, butter, etc.).

------
JoachimSchipper
Do we really need a cooking article on _Hacker_ News?

